# Options for 27.5 (NOT 27.5+) HT?



## TomMcT (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi, all

I am looking to upgrade from a great but ageing 26" Ti hardtail (Lynskey M240, vintage 2012) to a more maintainable wheel/fork size. Have a 27.5 FS (Ventana Alpino) that feels right, so I don't want to have to go up to 29 HT without good reason. After reading many comments on "playful" 27.5 vs fast 29, my feeling is that my 26 and 27.5 are already fast enough for me, so why should I give up "playfulness"?

But I am having a hard time finding 27.5 that are not spec'd for plus size tires, and my understanding (per comments from one small manufacturer) are that plus and non-plus are not interchangeable due to effects on steering geometry and BB height). Makes sense to me considering the difference in tire diameter between plus and non-plus.

So, my questions are:
Is it valid to say that plus and non-plus are not well interchangeable for a given frame?
Is a non-plus 27.5 a good choice, or even an available choice anymore?
Or, do I have to choose between 27.5+ and 29 to get a contemporary good quality HT?

Thanks in advance for any comments!


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Have you checked if you can fit 27.5 wheels on your current bike?


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

I was going to suggest the cotic BFE, but according to their website, "THIS IS LIKELY TO BE THE LAST BATCH OF BFE 27.5" they make.

If you are looking for a more maintainable wheel/fork size, 27.5" ain't it, especially for the front wheel, tire and fork. Standard 27.5" may stay around a little longer for the rear, but don't think that will last very long either as it is not that practical to make a specific tire and wheel size that will only be used in the rear as an option on a few bikes.

What's funny is that after all this wheel size crap, we will end up where we started with only 26" and 29" options. 26" still very much alive for DJ, park and pump track and 29" for everything else as 27.5" is finally killed off being the worst of both worlds.

Regardless, if at the end of the day your main concern is "playfulness", well that has way more to do with the rider than the wheel size.


----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

If you can spend on Ti again, here is a frameset by Thomson. Comes with elite series stem, black covert dropper post, clamp and alloy bar









Thomson Hooch Mountain Bike Build Kit | Bike Thomson


Say hello to the Thomson Hooch mountain bike build kit. This build kit is customizable with our Elite series stem, dropper post, collar, and alloy bar.




www.bikethomson.com


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

singletrackmack said:


> I was going to suggest the cotic BFE, but according to their website, "THIS IS LIKELY TO BE THE LAST BATCH OF BFE 27.5" they make.
> 
> If you are looking for a more maintainable wheel/fork size, 27.5" ain't it, especially for the front wheel, tire and fork. Standard 27.5" may stay around a little longer for the rear, but don't think that will last very long either as it is not that practical to make a specific tire and wheel size that will only be used in the rear as an option on a few bikes.
> 
> ...


27.5 is definitely not being killed off. A lot of brands are specing 27.5 on extra small and small frames. Some road bikes are also coming with 27.5 for small frame sized.


----------



## unerlaubt (Aug 2, 2019)

Meh


----------



## NJ Gator (Jul 27, 2019)

Also the BB height is an interesting thing I have an RSD MC spec'ed with 27.5+. I got a KM for my son- he is on 27.5 (not plus) and the BB is way higher on that bike. Also I find a lot of 27.5+ have tiny knobs and the PSI is pretty low- If you compare a 27.5+ recon to a 2.6 HR2 I think the HR2 is actually taller (bigger knobs and more psi). Me just eye-balling it. Hey "n of 1" but still kinda funny. Just regard ing height both tires ride different and serve different needs


----------



## saberworks (Jan 31, 2014)

Look at Ragley Mmbop (150mm fork) & Marley (130mm fork). I ended up with the Big Al (29 version) just because it was the only thing in stock but you can sign up for stock alerts on Chain Reaction Cycles and they do show up every few weeks it seems. I think CRC's other brand, Vitus, also has some 27.5 options.

I agree I prefer the 27.5 on hardtail. I built up, used for a while, then had to sell a Brand-X HT01 (27.5 HT) and I missed it. I should have waited for the Marley to come back in stock rather than buying the Big Al. The Big Al is great I just prefer the smaller diameter tires.


----------



## TomMcT (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks, everyone, this gives me some perspective. And for pointing out some brands I was not aware of. Still not sure what I will end up doing...probably going to have to rent/demo some bikes...


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

I have a Ragley Marley that’s a great 27.5 bike. Check them out.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

I have a couple of Potts, both rigid, both custom fit and both fit the same. One is 29 and one is 27.5 with couplers. The 29 is faster, the 27.5 feels faster. Love them both but the 27.5 is a little more fun on short fast rides.


----------



## Bob-o-matic (Jun 25, 2021)

You may have to decide what you are calling playful. The bb drop has alot to do with how a bike feels. If bb height is the same then the 29er will have more bb drop [bb much lower than the axles] compared to a 27.5 mtb. Bikes front will feel heavier and harder to manual, wheelie, or just pop front over an obstacle. But may feel more stable at high speeds.

And who says 29 is here to stay. 4-5 yrs ago Giant had a write up I think was called ''27.5 Technology'' that trashed 29er. 2 yrs later they mostly sold 29 bc that's what was selling.


----------

